# Excusing oneself



## regalsun

Oi Pessoal,
  Qual é a expressão correta para dizer "I need to go to the bathroom"

The following direct translations come to mind, but sometimes portuguese can be indirect(não tenho certeza):

Eu preciso ir ao banheiro. Com licença.
tenho que ir ao banheiro.  

horror: Eu preciso urinar 


Qual é o jeito certo para expressar isto?

Muito obrigado - *um iniciante*.


----------



## Outsider

regalsun said:


> Eu preciso ir ao banheiro. Com licença.
> 
> But I'm more used to the reverse order:
> 
> _Com licença. Preciso ir ao banheiro._
> 
> tenho que ir ao banheiro.
> 
> horror: Eu preciso urinar
> 
> I'd avoid that one with people I'm not very familiar with.


----------



## merodakke

Todas estão corretas, porém no Brasil eu substituiria o "ao" por "no".

Ex:Eu preciso ir no banheiro.Licença.
Licença.Preciso ir no banheiro.

"Eu preciso fazer xixi".


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal acho que não seria "ao banheiro" mas sim "à casa de banho" ou "ao quarto de banho". Sinceramente nunca ouvi em Portugal alguém dizer banheiro. Pensei que fosse exclusivo do Brasil. Onde eu moro banheiro é o "Lifeguard".


----------



## regalsun

Obrigado pela ajuda. Muito útil, como sempre.


----------



## edupa

merodakke said:


> Todas estão corretas, porém no Brasil eu substituiria o "ao" por "no".
> 
> Ex:Eu preciso ir no banheiro.Licença.
> Licença.Preciso ir no banheiro.
> 
> "Eu preciso fazer xixi".


 

Muito boa observação sobre 'no' banheiro -- e não o formal, 'ao' banheiro. No português brasileiro.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Muito boa observação sobre 'no' banheiro -- e não o formal, 'ao' banheiro. No português brasileiro.



Para os habitantes de Belém do pará e de São Luís do Maranhão o "AO" é super natural e coloquial. (5%)

Agora arrisco que esmagadora maioria das outras regiões seja "no", pelo menos na minha é assim. (95%)


----------



## kurumin

merodakke said:


> Todas estão corretas, porém no Brasil eu substituiria o "ao" por "no".
> 
> Ex:Eu preciso ir no banheiro.Licença.
> Licença.Preciso ir no banheiro.
> 
> "Eu preciso fazer xixi".


É como eu falaria: ''Eu preciso ir no banheiro.''

mas ''Fazer xixi''  não sei
é coisa de criança

Também uso a preposição A com verbos de movimento:
no sentido de _até_, ênfase no ato de viajar [muito]
_Viajamos muito. Depois da longa viagem, finalmente chegamos à Argentina. _
_Viajar ao fim do mundo._ (=até o fim do mundo)


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Em Portugal acho que não seria "ao banheiro" mas sim "à casa de banho" ou "ao quarto de banho". Sinceramente nunca ouvi em Portugal alguém dizer banheiro. Pensei que fosse exclusivo do Brasil.


Eu também não, mas como a pergunta usava essa palavra parti do princípio de que o que interessava era o português do Brasil.



Chriszinho85 said:


> Às vezes ouço gente que diz "dá licença*?*" em vez de "com licença."  Tem uma diferença no uso das duas expressões ou é só uma questão de escolha?


Não tem diferença.


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> É como eu falaria: ''Eu preciso ir no banheiro.''
> 
> mas ''Fazer xixi''  não sei
> é coisa de criança


 

Muito comum entre os adultos, principalmente entre mulheres, ou uma mulher falando para um homem, homem falando para uma mulher, ou, ainda que menos freqüente, um homem falando para outro homem -- muito comum ouvir as pessoas falando 'vou fazer xixi'.

Abraços!


----------



## Alandria

É que lá no nordeste usam mais "mijar" do que "fazer xixi". Considero a segunda forma mais doce...


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> É que lá no nordeste usam mais "mijar" do que "fazer xixi". Considero a segunda forma mais doce...


 

Já ouvi algo nesse sentido mesmo Alandria. Bem apontado!

Na cidade de São Paulo, 'mijar' soa um tanto boçal. Mais usado entre homens. Melhor ser evitado com pessoas com quem não se tem muita intimidade. 

O engraçado é que 'fazer xixi' soa bastante neutro por aqui. Cada lugar com sua mania... 

Abraços!


----------



## Macunaíma

Fazer xixi é super neutro por aqui, mas uma vez eu quase fui apedrejado e esquartejado no Rio de Janeiro por ter dito isso. O pessoal de lá achou afeminado e eu passei um constrangimento terrível.

Regalsun pode até achar chocante isso, mas ninguém se espanta em ouvir alguém dizer que var sair porque vai fazer xixi. Embora "vou ao/no banheiro" seja mais seguro, as pessoas sabem o que você vai fazer lá. Acho que é da nossa cultura não termos tantos pudores. Mas isso pode variar, então, _to be on the safe side_, "vou ao banheiro".

P.S.: mijar é "o horror, o horror".


----------



## Outsider

Desculpem o pedantismo, mas a grafia correcta é "chichi". Eu sei, eu sei, toda a gente escreve com "x"...


----------



## MOC

Inclusivé tu mesmo, não é Outsider? 

Estou a brincar, mas eu também acho que escrevo com "x" ainda que não seja uma palavra que escreva muito.


----------



## Macunaíma

Na verdade Out ambas as grafias são aceitas, ao menos no Brasil.

Uma coisa offtopic mas relacionada é como me irrita quando as pessoas escrevem o nome de Xica da Silva com CH ( Xica é uma personagem histórica da minha cidade, uma escrava que chegou a ser a mulher mais rica do império português no seu tempo ). No caso, a irritação é só sobre o nome da Xica, tudo bem com chichi...:;

ALERTA: não acreditem em nada que estiver escrito sobre Xica no Wikipedia, aquela usina de equívocos.


----------



## Vanda

Out, é que os brasileiros fazem xixi com x.  
Agora, sério, o Aurélio só aceita a grafia com x.  O Houaiss aceita com ch, mas "encaminha" para o x.


----------



## Outsider

Mas o nome Chica normalmente escreve-se com "ch"... Pelo menos quando é o feminino de Chico, que vem de Francisco.

Segundo o meu dicionário da Porto Editora, que não tenho aqui à mão, "chichi" é urina, e "xixi" (se não me falha a memória) é um pássaro ou um fruto tropical. Admito que seja diferente aí no Brasil.


----------



## almufadado

Em Português de Portugal:

Coloquial :
 "- O mictório, por favor?" (Erudito)
"- Posso usar a casa-de-banho/o wc (do Ing.)/as "toaletes"(do Fr. toilettes)  ?
"- A casa-de-banho, por favor ?

Popular :
"-Vou mijar !"
"-Estou à rasca para mijar!"

Carinhoso :
"- Aonde é que se pode fazer xixi?"
"- O bébé está a fazer xixi"

Idiomático :
"-Vou dar_ água ao cavalo_" (do ing. "(i'm) gonna water my worse")
"-Vou ver se chove!"
"-Vou dar_ água às plantas!" (no exterior)

_


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Outra possibilidade, bastante sutil: "Gostaria de inspecionar os encanamentos." (É brincadeira, claro...)


----------



## fernandobn97007

Vou me já que está chovendo. he, he he


----------



## Adriano_CSI

no brasil usamos tambem 'eu vou no banheiro tirar agua do joelho' traducao  i go to the bathroom to take a leak'


----------

